# Rcist shite all over my neighbourhood



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 28, 2006)

Walking to the bus stop this morning I was confronted with some nasty vicious racist nonsense flyposted in streets around my home featuring the policewoman who was shot recently and a mug shot of the guy who was apprehended ( now on remand) claiming that "multiculturaism" should be brough to an end... the usual 'send them evil darkies back home' message along with how we should 'enforce' this ( vigilatism i suspect from the tone- people unite to confront this evil etc)
There was also one ( 4 in total) which featured a passport photo of a girl which this organisation claim has been abducted and murdered by black people  ( no details jusyt nasty allegations)

Its from a PO box no in Blackwood- they claim they are a 'socialist' party   If this is socialism Im the fucking welsh crazy frog

anyway I ripped the posters off, still wet with paste so I take it they were put up last night and they disintegrated and were really messy or I;d have kept the details etc I binned them nin a skip nearby. 
anyone know anything about these nutters???


----------



## chilango (Feb 28, 2006)

what was the name of the "organisation"?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 28, 2006)

You're in Caerphilly aren't you LMHF?

I'll keep 'em peeled for this shite around Cardiff.


----------



## mtbskalover (Feb 28, 2006)

was walking down the pavement yesturday afternoon, pushing my bike, and saw this proper nazi skin looking guy.  Big boots, long dark army officer looking jacket.  You dont see many of them about.

i'll keep my eyes peeled round cardiff for this rubbish and if i see any put one of my stickers over it.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 28, 2006)

Watch your hands when pulling them down, used to have razor blades behind them.
Not an urban myth


----------



## mtbskalover (Feb 28, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Watch your hands when pulling them down, used to have razor blades behind them.
> Not an urban myth



what the, what the....


----------



## chilango (Feb 28, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Watch your hands when pulling them down, used to have razor blades behind them.
> Not an urban myth




Heard that too, but never encountered it myself.

Stick stuff over them.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 28, 2006)

Used to see Multiculturism - an experiment that failed stickers...they were BNP.

Nowadays they're more canny and can go under guise of a Welsh theme to their name..but their BNP or thereabouts.

About 10 years ago there were a load in the 42nd St pub, now Billabong.. but they've all fucked off  
They used to also target a house in Arran St or whatever the little Arran place or something. A trade unionist lived there....expect a more accurate picture from the keft wing columns on here


----------



## chilango (Feb 28, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Used to see Multiculturism - an experiment that failed stickers...they were BNP.
> 
> Nowadays they're more canny and can go under guise of a Welsh theme to their name..but their BNP or thereabouts.
> 
> ...



10 years ago....

yeah, several lived in the Cathays area. Used to frequent a fair few pubs there. Including the mackintosh - a nasty time.  Myself, nwnm, and Nep could tell you a few stories from back then. 

Would be interested to hear what names they´re using these days.


----------



## neprimerimye (Feb 28, 2006)

chilango said:
			
		

> 10 years ago....
> 
> yeah, several lived in the Cathays area. Used to frequent a fair few pubs there. Including the mackintosh - a nasty time.  Myself, nwnm, and Nep could tell you a few stories from back then.
> 
> Would be interested to hear what names they´re using these days.



Razor blades placed under stickers is not an urban myth. I removed an NF sticker rigged in that fashion circa 1979.

The trades unionist threatened was a member of the SWP if I recall correctly.

There are open fash in the Caerfilli area. The pub in which one drinks is known to me and he can be identified if need arise.

If anyone wants to talk about that take it off the public boards.


----------



## Onket (Feb 28, 2006)

mtbskalover said:
			
		

> was walking down the pavement yesturday afternoon, pushing my bike, and saw this proper nazi skin looking guy.  Big boots, long dark army officer looking jacket.  You dont see many of them about.
> 
> i'll keep my eyes peeled round cardiff for this rubbish and if i see any put one of my stickers over it.



Must have been a Nazi then. He looked like one after all.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 28, 2006)

More up this afternoon.
This time I couldnt get them down, they are stuck fast  
The organisations named on them are 'sunwheel' which has the message about 'creating a future for our white children'
 and something called SWBM ( or N) which is the local one which is spouting the stuff about a multicultural society, the shooting of the police officer by 'yet another immigrant' and violent criminal behaviour 

Both have Po box addresses as their 'contact' details, the first up north and second one in Blackwood.

Completely vile, can I complain to the police about them under the race relations legislation? They are definitely encouraging racial hatred.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 28, 2006)

Here we go these sunwheel wankers

www dotsunwheel dot coe dot uk/awake.html

 Just This time Im more than happy to be a NIMBY


----------



## neprimerimye (Feb 28, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> More up this afternoon.
> This time I couldnt get them down, they are stuck fast
> The organisations named on them are 'sunwheel' which has the message about 'creating a future for our white children'
> and something called SWBM ( or N) which is the local one which is spouting the stuff about a multicultural society, the shooting of the police officer by 'yet another immigrant' and violent criminal behaviour
> ...



Without knowing what the text of the posters says I cannot tell whether or not you have a case under the Race Relations law. If you can take a photograph oof the posters for evidence.

Even if you cannot have them done under the race relations act you might get them on grounds of illegal flyposting.

As for the Sunwheel it is an Odinist symbol so whoever put these up is fairly hardcore.

Concretely the Sunwheel link you gave, not quite accuretly but a search found it easy enough, links to the British Movement site which has a Yorks PO Box. At a guess the SWBM is South Wales British Movement ie Nazis.

At very least i would suggest that Caerfilli is leafletted this weekend at the very latest. This should be discussed tomorrow morning after the silly little demo some are attending. I'll try to get there myself but I'm down with a bug today.


----------



## chilango (Feb 28, 2006)

neprimerimye said:
			
		

> Without knowing what the text of the posters says I cannot tell whether or not you have a case under the Race Relations law. If you can take a photograph oof the posters for evidence.
> 
> Even if you cannot have them done under the race relations act you might get them on grounds of illegal flyposting.
> 
> ...



Yeah, quick searching around, 

SWBM is the South Wales British Movement, nasty but tiny. 

Likely only a couple of people, hardcore nazi split from the NF way back, keep on dying out and relaunching, don´t tend to get on well with other groups (BNP, c18 etc), they had a falling out with other in Cardiff a few years ago, hopefully it can be encouraged to happen again.

Could be the guy responsible has a link to the town of Stockport... Any dodgy northerners around?

Hopefully someone can figure out who the guy is...chances are being BM he´ll have a taste for old school bonehead fashions and music, and won´t be too difficult to identify and deal with.

Sunwheel is another name for the swastika, but could also refer to the celtic cross.


----------



## neprimerimye (Feb 28, 2006)

chilango said:
			
		

> Yeah, quick searching around,
> 
> SWBM is the South Wales British Movement, nasty but tiny.
> 
> ...



Could people please take this OFF the boards as of now. Except for new information tactics to deal with cannot be properly dealt with on public boards.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 28, 2006)

chilango said:
			
		

> Sunwheel is another name for the swastika, but could also refer to the celtic cross.



There was a 'cross' type emblem on one of the posters a circle with a cross through the middle- no obvious swastikas though
I wish I;d taken a pic with my phone now. Its too dark to do it now  

One of the women who lives near me stopped and said thats just digusting and said she was going to phone BT to get the phonebox ( where the posters were stuck fast) cleaned.If they are there in the morning Ill get a photo


----------



## chilango (Feb 28, 2006)

Fair enough.

I have nothing more specific to add. Simply what I found via the internet.

Good luck in sorting it out guys.


----------



## chilango (Feb 28, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> There was a 'cross' type emblem on one of the posters a circle with a cross through the middle- no obvious swastikas though
> I wish I;d taken a pic with my phone now. Its too dark to do it now
> 
> One of the women who lives near me stopped and said thats just digusting and said she was going to phone BT to get the phonebox ( where the posters were stuck fast) cleaned.If they are there in the morning Ill get a photo




As nep. mentioned above, best not to talk too much here.

Be careful, there might not be many of them, but they are potentially nasty.


----------



## JTG (Feb 28, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> There was a 'cross' type emblem on one of the posters a circle with a cross through the middle- no obvious swastikas though
> I wish I;d taken a pic with my phone now. Its too dark to do it now



Celtic cross, modern equivalent of the swastika in far right circles


----------



## neprimerimye (Feb 28, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> There was a 'cross' type emblem on one of the posters a circle with a cross through the middle- no obvious swastikas though
> I wish I;d taken a pic with my phone now. Its too dark to do it now
> 
> One of the women who lives near me stopped and said thats just digusting and said she was going to phone BT to get the phonebox ( where the posters were stuck fast) cleaned.If they are there in the morning Ill get a photo



Right you have them on criminal damage at very least if you can persuade anyone to take them to court. It is permissable to place posters on stuff like post boxes but the use of paste to fix permanently is illegal.

They may be pretty useless as a rule but I do urge you to contact your councillor to urge this be guy be prosecuted. And I do suspect it is one guy btw.

The cross in a circle is NOT the so called Celtic cross in which the arms of the cross extend beyond the circle. It is a symbol used by Nazis and Odinists (don't ask) in Germany, use since extended across Europe, as the Swastika is illegal in Germany.


----------



## coastloop (Feb 28, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Celtic cross, modern equivalent of the swastika in far right circles




how dare you, what absolute and utter shit, you should apologise for writing that


----------



## JTG (Feb 28, 2006)

coastloop said:
			
		

> how dare you, what absolute and utter shit, you should apologise for writing that



No I fucking shouldn't, it's true.

Edit: link 

Now apologise to me


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 28, 2006)

coastloop said:
			
		

> how dare you, what absolute and utter shit, you should apologise for writing that


Oh good grief   whoever posted all that crap is winning isnt he? hes getting people argiung
I dont think it really matters terribly   They have set out to be offensive and have managed it


----------



## JTG (Feb 28, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Oh good grief   whoever posted all that crap is winning isnt he? hes getting people argiung



 

Do you mean me?


----------



## Markyd (Feb 28, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Oh good grief   whoever posted all that crap is winning isnt he? hes getting people argiung
> I dont think it really matters terribly   They have set out to be offensive and have managed it



Sadly the poster is right it was being used by the BNP on the telly last night. I noticed it and thought how sad that a bit of all of our heritage is being abused that way.

I don't think the implication by the way is that the Celtic cross is a fascist symbol, no more than the properly oriented Swastikas was. Rather that Fascists have adopted it. Becuase if they use the Swastika it's obvious what they mean


----------



## coastloop (Feb 28, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> No I fucking shouldn't, it's true.
> 
> Edit: link
> 
> Now apologise to me



the link doesn't work for me


----------



## JTG (Feb 28, 2006)

coastloop said:
			
		

> the link doesn't work for me



google 'celtic cross swastika', read, learn, apologise


----------



## coastloop (Feb 28, 2006)

Markyd said:
			
		

> I don't think the implication by the way is that the Celtic cross is a fascist symbol, no more than the properly oriented Swastikas was. Rather that Fascists have adopted it. Becuase if they use the Swastika it's obvious what they mean



that's why i personally think it's important to take the swastika away from Nazi's

if everyone started wearing bhuddist crosses as fashion accessories then the fascist message would become blurred and weak.


----------



## Markyd (Feb 28, 2006)

coastloop said:
			
		

> that's why i personally think it's important to take the swastika away from Nazi's
> 
> if everyone started wearing bhuddist crosses as fashion accessories then the fascist message would become blurred and weak.



Be a brave soul who does it first imo. But i would I think.

Perhaps not round middlesbrough though.


----------



## JTG (Feb 28, 2006)

Markyd said:
			
		

> I don't think the implication by the way is that the Celtic cross is a fascist symbol, no more than the properly oriented Swastikas was. Rather that Fascists have adopted it. Becuase if they use the Swastika it's obvious what they mean



Well done, that's what I meant when I appended 'in far right circles'. Of course it's not a fascist symbol per se.

It's used as an alternative to the swastika in places where that particular symbol is illegal and also is regarded as appropriate by white supremacists as the celts were the 'original' inhabitants of europe or some such bollocks.


----------



## coastloop (Feb 28, 2006)

.


----------



## coastloop (Feb 28, 2006)

Markyd said:
			
		

> Be a brave soul who does it first imo. But i would I think.
> 
> Perhaps not round middlesbrough though.




I met someone once who wanted to do this, they had access to the media, they were successful and my opinion was don't do it, it'll be commercial suicide, now though I wish i'd said it was a good idea........


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 28, 2006)

The circle with a cross in t is a pretty universal white power type symbol...common on the continent and adapted here.
They also try to hone in on the Celtic stuff IMO to engage people ( on a KKK site they go into Celtic tats and brveheart and all that ).

Links with mythology are common e.g odin, Norse gods. as in thr Thule society in Germany.

They're hijacking things that's all.

My sister worked with aboy qho had the Circle cross penadnat. Ii told her he was afascist but he dnied it saying it was a Celtic cross ( no way was it ), but it's a cover story if someone cops you.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 28, 2006)

Can we start anothrt thread on crosses/swastikas etc, it is interesting but derailing for this thread.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 28, 2006)

That said its an interesting distraction from this thread since we were told not to post anything on it ( which was ignored)


----------



## coastloop (Feb 28, 2006)

I would hate to wake up everyday and see racist shit printed on posters in my neighbourhood.

it just reminds you how evil 'human beings' can be.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 28, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> That said its an interesting distraction from this thread since we were told not to post anything on it ( which was ignored)



Was it like the bottom left hand one?
nazi symbols banned in Germany


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 28, 2006)

even better list of symbols


----------



## coastloop (Feb 28, 2006)

Nazi Germany

Concentration camps in Yuogslavia

A crazed man in Israel killing Arabs for every person that was killed in Germany...
and everyone turns a blind eye because it's convenient

humans are half evil..


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 28, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Was it like the bottom left hand one?
> nazi symbols banned in Germany


yup


----------



## JTG (Feb 28, 2006)

so I was right


----------



## coastloop (Feb 28, 2006)

why don't you just torture lilmisshissyfit because you love a bit of torture don't you makes you feel strong...

oh you already are torturing her, well done...


----------



## JTG (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm waiting for an apology for your nonsense rant at me earlier.

I have no problem with LMHF, she's one of the best posters here.


----------



## coastloop (Feb 28, 2006)

ok i pressed on your link, and i saw lots of symbols and if i'd scrollled down i'd have eventually found a celtic cross

which would have proved your point


----------



## neprimerimye (Feb 28, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> That said its an interesting distraction from this thread since we were told not to post anything on it ( which was ignored)



I was no more than a suggestion that discussion of actual organising be moved off these boards. As they are public it must be presumed that the fash monitor them just as anti-fash monitor their boards and lists. A simple security measure.

And I for one will not commit to any action unless i know the true identity of the people I shall be working with. For example with regard to anti-fash work I know who Nwnm is and despite deep differences will happily work with him on this issue.

Thus the suggestion that we meet tomorrow and decide in person what needs and what can be done. To get the ball rolling I've already suggested a leafletting session for Saturday. Other concrete suggestions have been made and I understand misshissyfit has already acted on one so things are going in our direction.

As for this non-issue of whether or not the Nazi symbol spotted is or is not a so called celtic cross who gives a stuff? Does anybody actually think that 'The Celts' actually thought of themselves as such? Grow up for pitys sake. 

Our first priority must to ensure that nobody is endangered and to counteract this rubbish. How that is done can only be decided in person for reasons that should be known to anyone with experience of anti-fascist work in the past.


----------



## coastloop (Feb 28, 2006)

Anti-fash?

I never knew about anti-fash b4

thankyou


----------



## Markyd (Feb 28, 2006)

coastloop said:
			
		

> Anti-fash?
> 
> I never knew about anti-fash b4
> 
> thankyou



Neevr heard of the Anti nazi league?


----------



## coastloop (Feb 28, 2006)

yes,  i didn't realise you monitored so seriously


----------



## coastloop (Feb 28, 2006)

Fuck you

the nazi symbol should be destroyed

put me in your files if you like.


----------



## Markyd (Feb 28, 2006)

coastloop said:
			
		

> Fuck you
> 
> the nazi symbol should be destroyed
> 
> put me in your files if you like.



Fuck who?


----------



## coastloop (Feb 28, 2006)

that's why because i want the nazi cross to become a fashion icon


----------



## coastloop (Feb 28, 2006)

i'm guessing that they were the bnp


----------



## laptop (Mar 1, 2006)

coastloop said:
			
		

> i'm guessing that they were the bnp



The point of a bulletin board is to *read*, not to guess. 

It's already been clearly established who they are. 

It took me 30 seconds to find the (probable) home address of one of them, in Yorkshire.


----------



## coastloop (Mar 1, 2006)

why are you a mod, how could you find an address in Yorkshire?


----------



## laptop (Mar 1, 2006)

coastloop said:
			
		

> why are you a mod, how could you find an address in Yorkshire?



You're saying that a member of the organisation in question is posting here?

Bit of a slip that.

But at least that's a fifth of the membership off the streets...


----------



## coastloop (Mar 1, 2006)

You're saying that a member of the organisation in question is posting here?

Bit of a slip that.

But at least that's a fifth of the membership off the streets...

if you're talking about me, then you can go and fry in  helll


----------



## coastloop (Mar 1, 2006)

why don't you fry in hell?


----------



## neprimerimye (Mar 1, 2006)

coastloop said:
			
		

> yes,  i didn't realise you monitored so seriously



The ANL, which is dissolved in any case into Unite Against Fascism, did not take monitoring the fash seriously.

Other anti-fascists do however.

From them I can confirm that the postering in Caerfilli is almost certainly the work of the BM. Information received, which I will not post, here confirms my suspicion that this is a tiny group of no importance.

In short this is nothing to worry about. The guy concerned is a known quantity and I'll continue to monitor him. A leafletting session is in my opinion still a good idea so as to make it known to this clown that any action on his part will be countered.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2006)

neprimerimye said:
			
		

> The ANL, which is dissolved in any case into Unite Against Fascism, did not take monitoring the fash seriously.
> 
> Other anti-fascists do however.
> 
> ...



good work people on this thread!   
will have to remember that about the razor blades too, last time i took similar stuff down (near feltham) there weren't any but some 'likely looking lads' came out onto their front steps to stare me down. raaaaaa    
good luck squashing these sick fucks. how can i help?


----------



## coastloop (Mar 1, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for an apology for your nonsense rant at me earlier.
> 
> I have no problem with LMHF, she's one of the best posters here.



sorry about that and some of my other posts yesterday, i'd been 'celebrating' having today off work and was a bit worse for wear


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 1, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for an apology for your nonsense rant at me earlier.
> 
> I have no problem with LMHF, she's one of the best posters here.


awwww bless ya  

Torturing me?? oooOh how funny thats made me giggle.
I;d like to see you lot try


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 1, 2006)

coastloop said:
			
		

> You're saying that a member of the organisation in question is posting here?
> 
> Bit of a slip that.
> 
> ...



Youre tallking big fat donkey balls  

The address of one of the organisations was listed as a PO box in yorkshire.
Given that they have a wedbsite too Im thinking its not going to be too hard for people who know where to look to find the address/details of the members


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 1, 2006)

and as for the celctic cross stuff I didnt know thats what they use,so there ya go you learn something new every day. Im not embarrassed to admit I didnt know what it was ( although obviously guessing wasnt too difficult)


----------



## ZIZI (Mar 1, 2006)

"We must learn to live together as brothers or perish together as fools"

Martin Luther King Jr


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 1, 2006)

Ive just been and looked again at the poster, it doesnt actually look like a celtic cross really just a circle and a cross through the middle.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 1, 2006)

It's one of these?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 1, 2006)

pretty much yeah,coloured in black though without the circle bit in the middle
Like the road signs for a clearway tilted so the cross isnt an X its a + in black and white


----------

